# Pssst! It's Harvey's birthday today. Let's have a party!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!!

(For the new folk, Harvey is the site owner--the guy who started kBoards and designs all the cool stuff for us!)

Party, party, party!










Betsy

_edited 'cause I found a better cake!_


----------



## Lyoung (Oct 21, 2013)

Woohoo! Party hardy, Harvey! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Happy birthday, Harvey, you old coot!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Happy birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Harvey Birthday, Happy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Colin said:


> Harvey Birthday, Happy!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Everyone who posts in this thread gets one of the Kindles in this pic as a party favor.*










Betsy

to redeem, just print out the picture and cut out the Kindle of your choice.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Happy birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!  

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Happy birthday, Harvey!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harvey










.....from all of us at the Lighthouse Ranch


----------



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy birthday to youuuu...


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Harvey! Thank you for creating this site. I hope you get lots of affiliate income from my signature. (Okay, that is a little bit of a selfish wish--but it's win-win, right?)


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!  Hope you have a fun day!!


----------



## Jean E (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a good one, Harvey.  Happy Birthday.  Virgos Unite! (In an orderly fashion.)


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Happy birthday, Harvey!!!!


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Harvey! 
Have a nice day with friends and your family!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Is it that time again?
Happy Happy Birthday Harvey!!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Happy birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey! Have a fabulous day.


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HARVEY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Harvey! May you have many, many more.


----------



## chris56 (Jun 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!  Have a fantastic day!!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Happy brithday, Harvey, and many happy returns!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

happy birthday! I hope you have a wonderful, perfect day.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!  Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!  Thank you for everything you do!


----------



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Yahoooooooooooooo! Yippeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Have a very Happy Birthday, Harvey!
(I want lots of frosting on my piece of cake, please.)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Happy Birthday, Harvey!!
> Party, party, party!
> 
> 
> ...











Hope it is a geat one, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

What a nice treat to wake up and see this thread! Looks like another beautiful fall morning in Bellingham. Thanks for the birthday wishes! Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy birthday, Harvey! Do you have any inkling, any inkling at all how many lives you have touched? The world would be dark place, indeed. I can honestly say that I would still be sitting in a 6x6 windowless cubicle if it wasn't for this forum. I'm so glad you were born!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!  Enjoy your day.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A cat's viewpoint: *sigh* ...another reminder that we're all getting older...










A dog's viewpoint: Cake!


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes (Aug 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Harvey    This board has changed my life (now there is a dramatic statement) so thank you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*wanders in with birthday truffles from godiva*


Here's to another great year!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

*Happy Birthday* to you, Harvey!!!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Harvey! Thanks for everything you've done for all the readers and writers out there! May your slice of cake have lots of extra frosting!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday to a fellow Sept. baby.  I hope you are having a wonderful day!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Harvey! Here's to many more.


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

A very happy birthday, Harvey. Hope it's a great one.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey! Have a wonderful day!

L


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## KReadnour (Jul 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy your day!!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey!


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Harvey! Hope your day is  .


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Happy birthday person I have never spoken to before!


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Happy birthday, Harvey!!!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Happy birthday, Harvey! I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy birthday, Harvey! Enjoy your day!   - Jennifer


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey. I hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy birthday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. These are not the typos you are looking for...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey, Harvey
Cute and Smarty
It's your party
so party hearty

Can you tell I made that up? Happy Birthday and many, many, many more.


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Harvey! Hope it was a really fun one - and the rest of the year rock even harder!


----------



## wilsonharp (Jun 5, 2012)

Happily Birthday!


----------



## Michael Parnell (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy birthday, Harvey, and thank you for this wonderful site!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey, my friend.

For a party I like confetti, sparklers, margaritas and chocolate cake, so I wish these for you.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll try to help out, Geoff








We are having a Party! 
With Sparklers! Confetti!
















 Margaritas! Chocolate cake! 















Hope you have a Wonderful Day, HARVEY!
(It's no-guilt margaritas and cake!)


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Happy birthday Harvey.  I hope you are having a great celebration with your family


----------



## tiffanycherney (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Happy birthday Harvey!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you so much, everyone! Had a great day with family and friends, and I so appreciate the birthday wishes from my KBoards family!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Happy birthday, Harvey (a bit late)


----------

